# New 220g tank Setup



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

First of all let me thank Kole for all his work in helping get this tank, Patrick with helping me get the sump, Theo for helping get the Aro thats going in there, Charles for the rays that are going in there and Mike for helping get the Dats and helping me set this baby up! Dimensions are 5 x 3 x 2

With that out of the way here is my new Tenecor Tank and stand.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

wow nice tank!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is a sweet tank......
your rays and aro gonna love it...


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks fantastic. Are you going to enclose the stand?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeez that's nice


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's awesome! NOW you should invite us over for a BBQ!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

The best parts are the feed hole and the outlets. I cant wait to start plumbing this tank and getting it up and running.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

wow... so nice... Did it come with the stand? I was supposed to be there but I was working till 11ish pm that day... I am though going to see richard's tomorrow...

What a beauty...


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Yup I got it with the stand. Has holes on the stand top for the plumbing as well. The funny thing is I forgot that I was supposed to pick it up.... Wednesday. I felt so bad, good thing Kole was nice enough to hold it for a day. We fit it all in my dads Subaru. 2 trips of course.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sweet looking tank!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very attractive.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

can't wait to see fish in there


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yes ill be over to help you set it up! awesome tank! tenecors quality is next to none. when i move out, ill be grabbing a tenecor for my new xback aro for sure. by that time, my aro will need a new tank. hope there will be another group buy lol

ps. good size sump for high bioload fish setup.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

did you request a feed hole? thats awesome actually. makes it a lot easier since i always have to move heavy pieces of glass out of the way before i feed my aro. just so my aro doesnt jump out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice locline outlets. Did it come with it, or did you have to pay extra for that option?


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

@ 2wheelsx2: Sorry missed your first post. Yes I am going to enclose. They actually put little tabs with screw holes in all the corners for me to put in my own boards. They also included the outlets and bulkheads. We were happily surprised. I was expecting bare tank.

@m_class2g : It was a nice surprise. There are even holes with covers for the overflows.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

itll make it a lot easier for us to get started. it took me a while to find bulkheads for my tank.

excited to set it up. no background? blue wallpaper would be nice.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice slick tank, can't wait to see it set up and full!

I think the feed holes are a standard feature, my Tenecor came with one and it makes feeding much easier not having to lift the lids. Chris I ended up making my tank fit into my place lol Glad I didnt sell it!


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to hear Kenta.... That was a damn nice tank you had too! Need some pics of your tank. As you can see I dont think I would have been able to fit it either.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome looking tank and stand. Can't wait to see it stocked up.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dun worry.. I'm stocking it up for him... i'm gonna just dump a gigas in there when I find one! =)


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

That's definitely one of the sweetest tank i've seen! With that, i don't even think he will upgrade anytime soon hehe


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That tank looks sweet!! Can't wait to see it all filled and stocked.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome set up, can't wait to see it up and running. 

The energy is building...


----------



## kookus (Apr 23, 2010)

Well the next step. I bought some fittings and decided on tubing.... So many things to keep track of. Went to 3 different hardware stores 10 times. gah.

I made a durso(sp) down pipe and plumbed most of it just waiting for one last part.


----------

